# Have you seen Queen Elsa of 'Frozen"?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I've had to get myself a copy of the movie via GPlay, so I could make sure what it looks like as a cousin's friend's daughter really wants a Queen Elsa dress for her birthday. So by friendship and family I'm putting one together. I really like it as I have not done a costume in a bit.

Here are two photos from the movie right after she's changed to the Frozen Queen clothing. Paused the movie and screen shots.

View attachment 24154


back

View attachment 24155


Then what I've been working on.

front with the lower sparkles attached

View attachment 24151


then with the top lighter that is sheer in the movie

View attachment 24152


and then the back, no lower sparkle as a cape/train will cover it from where the two fabrics meet. The cape/train will be of the same fabric as the lighter fabric, so will the sleeves. 

View attachment 24153


I have laces and stuff for where the fabrics meet, so the uneven lines will not be seen.


Well that's it for the weekend sewing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very cute Angie! I hadn't seen it before, glad you posted the pictures. I bet she'll love it...and you may start a trend, lol. You may be in big demand with the other girls after this.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Angie you are a true artist. I love the colors of the dress and am sure the recipient will be thrilled with it. I hope you share a picture of the dress when it's complete.


----------



## Cpht (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow! I would love to be able to sew like that one day. I'm just trying to get through my very first apron. 

Thanks for sharing...just beautiful!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh what fun!!! I love sewing dresses like that, though I rarely get a chance now days.

I bet you'll bring a big smile to a young girl's face!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, Wow!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

You brave thing you, I don't know if i could tackle that. you make it look so easy.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice. Looks like it will be perfect! Every little girls dream!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I did the sewing today to finish this. I found out it was needed tomorrow in TN her from AL. But, the PO and Fed Ex both could not deliver overnight to that address. It's in the country.

So, this is mailed and will be there on Monday. So, the little girl will get it.

The dress once the back is put to front, and the extra laces is on it

View attachment 24480


then the sleeves were added

View attachment 24481


Showing some sparkle and the fabric and trim

View attachment 24482


trying to show the whole top sparkling

View attachment 24483


The facings on, and done with it.

View attachment 24484


And what it looks like done, just before folding it up for mailing.

View attachment 24485


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wife loves it! 

Matt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The little girl received the dress today, and my cousin said she knew what it was right out of the package.

I only knew that her mom was purchasing size 7/8 in commercial clothes for her so that's what I built was a size 8.

I figure this way she can play in it longer.

View attachment 24794


(I just wish it was not so wrinkled on the lower part.)​


----------

